# Do I need chinchilla to get fox?



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm getting a tan or two this week, but foxes are what I've wanted ever since I looked into fancy mice. Am I right in thinking I definitely _need_ a chinchilla mouse to eventually get fox mice from the tan boy(s)? Or something "chinchillated" at least? I know I could get a beige fox from a c^e/c^e mouse, but I could never get black/blue/chocolate etc foxes this way, could I? Same sort of line of thinking with c^h/ch^h?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You can't get a true chocolate fox....c-dilutes make fox because they remove yellow pigment...chocolates have a lot of yellow...remove the yellow and you lose that rich chocolate color and have more of a dull warm gray.

If you want "black" or "blue" foxes, you definitely need c^ch/c^ch...any other c-dilutes will dilute them too much to be called black or blue.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

ch/ch with at will give you siamese mice with white bellies

For propper black or choc fox you need cch/cch, you could get nonstandardized foxs with cch/c (coffie to like choc), burmese foxes with cch/ch (brown with points and fox belly) and cch/ce would make a mock chocolate fox. But if you have the cch gene you might as well work to get cch/cch so they will breed true.

ce/ce with at will turn the belly white but it will also dilute the top colour.

but if you make them ther belly wont be as white as the ones in shows so you will have to selective breed them to whiten them up.

You can get nice choc foxes Here is a black and choc tougher so you can see the colour 
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa23 ... end8-2.jpg


----------

